# JKD videos



## Wild Bill (Feb 12, 2006)

If you could only have one JKD video what would it be and why?


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2006)

I have it,its BRUCE not only giveing pivate lsessons but,narrating what & how to better each motion.


----------



## ryangruhn (Jun 14, 2006)

JKD 2070.  I would like to see where the art goes.

Gruhn


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 14, 2006)

My guess it does not exsist. To me it would be Bruce demonstateing the complete JKD curriculam.  There are several out there today. But Its better to get the lessons hands on And use video as a refurance only.


----------



## ryangruhn (Jun 14, 2006)

In assumption that you are referring to my post, my pick was fictional.  Being an Instructor under the Inosanto Lineage I understand the evolution of the art and would like to see where people take it in sixty years.

Gruhn


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 15, 2006)

ryangruhn said:
			
		

> In assumption that you are referring to my post, my pick was fictional. Being an Instructor under the Inosanto Lineage I understand the evolution of the art and would like to see where people take it in sixty years.
> 
> Gruhn


 I was not singleing any body out at all. I just do not look for video And believe yes it can be used for understanding I guess But hands on training you get some one tell wher you need more work. Remember it really has not been that long that any body wanting any M/A training had to find a live instructor. It was better then Harder to find the art you wanted to train in But better. learning it that way. And yes it will be interesting to see where JKD is in the future I think the more exposed about any M/A the more it is understood none have the full answer just some help a little more. Look at now than back when Bruce was more limtied to reading books upon the different art and there core. If he was young today and alive he would have been able to have researched so much more Would there even be a JKD if so I think it would be different because so much more has come to light because of the genaral knowledge out there today.


----------



## apostilleus (May 20, 2009)

07-28-2001, 07:30 PM
There was already some referring to Tommy Carruthers on different boards. I will offer some video clips (mpeg.-format) about him, where he shows different application (not to confuse with sparring). 
I don't see the necessary to make a secret out of things, and to me , they are really worth to see.
Just contact me here, and I'm glad to share: AndreasMertsch72@aol.com
In the future you will find some information as well as other clips in a thread about him on the following board by a Wing Chun-friend of mine (under construction): 

take care,


----------

